# Binge Watch or Read recommendations or other interesting online diversions - post here



## Sandy VDH (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm an Outlander book fan, but the show is good too.  Netflix in US has S1-S3, Starz has S4 and S5 is just airing.  This collates to the Books in the series so far S1 to S5 covers books 1 - 5.  

Waiting for Book 9 to finally get published, sometime soon I hope.  

What can you recommend.


----------



## klpca (Mar 16, 2020)

Great British Baking Show & Schitt's Creek (Season one lays a lot of foundation - make sure to get to season two before you give up). The characters in Schitt's Creek are just amazing. GBBO is full of truly nice people.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 16, 2020)

Kim’s Convenience on Netflix. Even just one 20 minute episode is a welcome respite from CNN.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 16, 2020)

Been binging on Netflix... Designated Survivor.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2020)

35 Destinations, Museums and Attractions You Can
Experience Virtually.




			https://travel.usnews.com/features/destinations-museums-and-attractions-you-can-experience-virtually
		

.


Richard


----------



## Glynda (Mar 17, 2020)

There's always learning, or refreshing one's memory of, a new language.  Duolingo!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2020)

10 top virtual tours of European art galleries and museums.










						10 top virtual tours of European art galleries and museums
					

How to keep your wanderlust alive...




					www.prima.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2020)

12 Amazing Livestreams of Animals Around the World.










						These Amazing Webcams Take You on a Virtual Safari
					

These live webcams follow stunning (and adorable!) animals, and they're the perfect way to get a glimpse of nature when you can't be there in person.




					www.tripsavvy.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2020)

Cats - video - dominoes









						Soothing video of cats and dominoes is the perfect distraction from coronavirus
					

Truly delightful stuff




					mashable.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2020)

Check out 30 famous World Heritage sites you can virtually visit on Google Earth while social
distancing.










						Check out 30 famous World Heritage sites you can virtually visit on Google Earth while social distancing
					

Google Earth has 30 World Heritage sites to virtually visit and learn about online after the State Department issued a Level 4 travel warning.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 21, 2020)

Just before the library closed, I grabbed some old mattock dvds, rememberI got my husband used to enjoy that show. Unfortunately, they aren’t keeping his attention


----------



## jtp1947 (Mar 21, 2020)

Little Fires on Hulu.  Eight episodes and 3 are available now with the remaining 5 episodes to release on Wednesdays.  Hulu offers a free 30 day trial offer.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2020)

You Can Tour These Historic Mansions from Your Couch.










						You Can Tour These Historic Mansions from Your Couch
					

For those of you who are ready to trade in your four walls for something a little grander, we recommend taking a virtual tour of these five historic homes.




					www.southernliving.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett (Mar 21, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Cats - video - dominoes



cat videos and dominoes,   I hope it doesn't come down to that.
But with no real sports on TV  ..... ugh 
These are desperate times


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2020)

Coronavirus is closing national parks - but you can still visit them on a virtual tour.










						Coronavirus is closing national parks — but you can still visit them on a virtual tour
					

Climb up the Statue of Liberty, hike through Yosemite National Park and visit the Pyramids of Egypt — all from your computer.




					www.cbsnews.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 22, 2020)

Take a Virtual Tour of 30 World-Class Museums & Safely Visit 2 Million Works of Fine Art.










						Take a Virtual Tour of 30 World-Class Museums & Safely Visit 2 Million Works of Fine Art
					

Since the first stirrings of the internet, artists and curators have puzzled over what the fluidity of online space would do to the experience of viewing works of art.




					www.openculture.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Mar 22, 2020)

It's as politically incorrect as you can get, but the serial british comedy _'Allo 'Allo_ is worth a binge. (and there are 85 episodes in the series, with a real ending.) And it is a serial, every episode builds on the previous one.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2020)

68 Cultural, Historical and Scientific Collections You Can Explore Online.










						68 Cultural, Historical and Scientific Collections You Can Explore Online
					

Tour world-class museums, read historic cookbooks, browse interactive maps and more




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				





Richard


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2020)

Occasionally, I will read a book multiple times over the years. Each time I get a bit more from the story. Same goes for shows. Recently I re-watched the series Lillyhammer on Netflix. The very last line of the series stuck in my head. _"Oh courage...oh yes! If only one had that...Then life might be livable, in spite of everything."_ It is a Henrik Ibsen quote. I kind of like the quote.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2020)

ive seen at least a dozen people mention this netflix documentary "Tiger King" as the most outrageous thing they have seen in awahile.  I have to admit the trailer has me baffed at how this is all a true story!

It should certainly pass the time!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 23, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> ive seen at least a dozen people mention this netflix documentary "Tiger King" as the most outrageous thing they have seen in awahile.  I have to admit the trailer has me baffed at how this is all a true story!
> 
> It should certainly pass the time!



Saw a mention of this on one of the news programs we have on for 12+ hours in our house. I at first thought it was about "big kitties", but the snips made it look akin to Swamp People or Duck Dynasty (both of which I know only from TV commercials). So I think I'll give it a pass for now. I'm down to the last season of West Wing, and want to start a new Outlander season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2020)

I noticed free On Demand (I have xfinity, but might also be on other services) a variety of *The Great Courses* Lectures.  

I am currently watching the Black Death series.  Mobid I know, but I figured maybe I can learn from the past and it makes me feel like we don't have it as bad as they did.   But there are a lot of topics to choose from. 

It was interesting to note that it basically the plague caused a huge shift in the way the world worked, from feudal systems and certain class systems (ruling, fighting, and working) splits where it was near impossible to leave the class you were born into, into age the Renaissance Age of science, math, art, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2020)

two episodes in and im not sure ive uttered the words "wtf" more times watching anything in my life....

its like Bravo and TMZ got together with National Geographic to come up with the most outrageous story (and backstories) surrounding exotic animals kept/bred in captivity.

I cannot even wrap my head around how all of this is apparently true / real life...vs a made up reality tv show.  (just to be clear, the focus of this series is NOT the cats...but the folks who run the big cat zoos/sanctuaries)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 23, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> two episodes in and im not sure ive uttered the words "wtf" more times watching anything in my life....
> 
> its like Bravo and TMZ got together with National Geographic to come up with the most outrageous story (and backstories) surrounding exotic animals kept/bred in captivity.
> 
> I cannot even wrap my head around how all of this is apparently true / real life...vs a made up reality tv show.  (just to be clear, the focus of this series is NOT the cats...but the folks who run the big cat zoos/sanctuaries)



Now why would I want to watch that????  NOT


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2020)

certainly qualifies as an "interesting online diversion" in my book.


----------



## turkel (Mar 24, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly qualifies as an "interesting online diversion" in my book.


We have watched 2 episodes so far, it’s definitely a wow people are crazy show, oh and we definitely think she killed her husband. That women is nuts and you’d think she would be the sane one.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 24, 2020)

Sling Free TV (I have not tried this personally, so I won't make any further comment):

https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/...movies-for-free-right-now-no-signup-required/


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 24, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> ive seen at least a dozen people mention this netflix documentary "Tiger King" as the most outrageous thing they have seen in awahile.  I have to admit the trailer has me baffed at how this is all a true story!
> 
> It should certainly pass the time!


My son also recommended this series, although he said "it will definitely cause you to lose any confidence that the human race can survive with this kind of stupidity". Very funny. All participants are definitely in the running for the Darwin Award.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2020)

I sofar was most impressed with the worker who had her arm bitten off by a tiger, and returned to work the next week after surgery.

Every episode I watch leaves me more and more dumbfounded at what they reveal in this real life soap opera.


----------



## elaine (Mar 24, 2020)

what was that retirement website that others were talking about a year or so ago?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks to whoever it was that recommended _*Grantchester*_, available for the first four seasons on Amazon Prime. (There is a Season 5 which aired in the UK earlier this year but, thus far, Amazon has not picked it up.) The show has some very intriguing and likeable characters, and a continuing thread from one season to the next. Well done.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2020)

The Virtual Tour of the Sistine Chapel is Absolutely Breathtaking.










						The Virtual Tour of the Sistine Chapel Is Absolutely Breathtaking
					

So beautiful.




					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				





Richard


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 25, 2020)

20 Amazing Places You Can Visit Without Leaving Home
					

A world's worth of bucket-list experiences to have virtually (for now)




					www.travelzoo.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 27, 2020)

Free Musicals And Plays You Can Stream Online [UPDATING DAILY]
					

The theater community has come together to provide viewers from around the world the opportunity to stream musicals and plays for free. Check out this updating list of musicals, plays, and operas that...




					www.filmedonstage.com


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 27, 2020)

What to know about ‘Tiger King,’ the shocking Netflix series that has captivated the Internet
By Emily Yahr
March 27, 2020 at 3:00 a.m. PDT

Last week, it seemed impossible that any cultural phenomenon could break through in the era of the coronavirus. Enter “Tiger King.”
In true Netflix fashion, the streaming service defied the odds and released a seven-episode documentary series last Friday that managed to get people talking about something other than the global pandemic. You may have noticed this over the past several days on social media, as everyone from A-list celebrities to that former co-worker you follow on Twitter has been posting thoughts and memes about this truly shocking show. It has been the most-watched program on Netflix for days....



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2020/03/27/tiger-king-netflix-joe-exotic/


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 27, 2020)

On Netflix:  Harlan Cobens “The Five” and “Safe”.  

Also on Netflix Dirty John, a  true story. I listened to the podcast last year too.  Unbelievable.  Hard to imagine that people can get taken in like that.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2020)

I second the recommendation for Little Fires. It's caught my attention and I need to know what's happening in it.
The Act on Hulu is horrifying and fascinating. Will definitely distract you.
Maria Bamford has a new standup special you can rent or buy on Amazon: Weakness is the Brand. I thought it was funny. I love her, she's unique.
Next week on April 3rd some nature documentaries are coming to Disney+ that I'm excited to see. I really want to see the Elephant one.




TUGBrian said:


> (just to be clear, the focus of this series is NOT the cats...but the folks who run the big cat zoos/sanctuaries)


Those are NOT sanctuaries, no matter what they call themselves. I doubt even zoos want to be associated with that. They are breeders and sellers of exotic animals. It's disgusting and shameful.


----------



## AnnieBets (Mar 27, 2020)

elaine said:


> what was that retirement website that others were talking about a year or so ago?


Don’t know if this is the one, but I learned about this one on TUG:  




__





						Early Retirement & Financial Independence Community
					

An online community to exchange knowledge about FIRE (Financial Independence and Early Retirement), discussing all aspects of early retirement including planning, challenges, rewards, expense management, investment strategies, and more.  Start planning your early retirement today!



					www.early-retirement.org


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 31, 2020)

The Best Virtual Tours of Museums, Galleries and Iconic Sites from Around The World.










						The Best Virtual Tours of Museums, Galleries and Iconic Sites from Around The World
					

See the world from your living room during the coronavirus lockdown, with these top virtual tours, including the Palace of Versailles, Machu Picchu, the Pyramids of Giza and many more...




					www.wanderlust.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 2, 2020)

Travel from your armchair: see the world's natural wonders in real time without leaving your
house.










						Travel from your armchair: see the world’s natural wonders in real time without leaving your house
					

From the ethereal ripples of the Aurora Borealis to the majesty of Yosemite Valley’s El Capitan rock face, the Earth’s natural wonders are still out there — even if we can’t travel to see them just now. But, luckily for those of us experiencing wanderlust while on lockdown, webcams can act as...




					www.nationalgeographic.co.uk
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett (Apr 2, 2020)

turkel said:


> We have watched 2 episodes so far, it’s definitely a wow people are crazy show, oh and we definitely think she killed her husband. That women is nuts and you’d think she would be the sane one.



I've only watched two episodes so far but yes, her former husband's death looks very suspicious.  
Her comments about the show :
https://bigcatrescue.org/refuting-netflix-tiger-king/


----------



## joestein (Apr 2, 2020)

klpca said:


> Great British Baking Show & Schitt's Creek (Season one lays a lot of foundation - make sure to get to season two before you give up). The characters in Schitt's Creek are just amazing. GBBO is full of truly nice people.



I tried to watch Schitts Creek.  I saw 3 episodes and I liked some of it, but not enought to want to continue to watch.  One of my co-workers kept encouring me to try it.


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2020)

joestein said:


> I tried to watch Schitts Creek.  I saw 3 episodes and I liked some of it, but not enought to want to continue to watch.  One of my co-workers kept encouring me to try it.


You really have to get to past season 1 to start to see the character development. To me the best part of the show are the actors. I'm glad that you tried - it's not for everyone. It's definitely quirky.


----------



## joestein (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a few movie suggestion.      I always like comedy, especially in these times.  This movies are all not the type that will expand your mind.   They are explotation films, full of sterotypical humor, but FUNNY!

Undercover Brother (cast has stars like Neil Patrick Harris and Dave Chapelle before they became the starts they are today)

Team America (By the creators of South Park and Book of Mormon.  Pretty vulgar, as is there style.  Watched this last night when I couldnt sleep)

Hebrew Hammer (not a jewish porn film as some have mentioned.  You might need to be a NYer or a Jew to get some of the jokes.   Available on Amazon Prime for free streaming).

If you decide to watch, let us know what you think.

Joe


----------



## joestein (Apr 2, 2020)

klpca said:


> You really have to get to past season 1 to start to see the character development. To me the best part of the show are the actors. I'm glad that you tried - it's not for everyone. It's definitely quirky.



I am sure my wife and I will try again.


----------



## PGtime (Apr 2, 2020)

We watched the first 2 of the Tiger King episodes last night and WOW, what a weird show.  Like Brian, I am really trying to determine what is real versus typical made for TV drama.  They are presenting it like a documentary but that does not mean it is all true...

We would definitely recommend Stranger Things if you have not watched it yet.  Lots of hidden comedy and parodies of old movies within a horror / thriller type of genre.   

Also, I am just starting Witcher.  The jury is still out but our son recommended it to me.  I think he is right that I may like it but not my wife.  

FYI, all of these are on Netflix, as we are taking advantage of a free 30 day try in 4k.

Paul


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2020)

Netflix - Into Season two of Orzark...Jason Bateman and Laura Linney. Good!


----------



## turkel (Apr 2, 2020)

Brett said:


> I've only watched two episodes so far but yes, her former husband's death looks very suspicious.
> Her comments about the show :
> https://bigcatrescue.org/refuting-netflix-tiger-king/


Read her comments. I am still team Joe. Cant say more, don’t want to be a spoiler.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 2, 2020)

VegasBella said:


> I second the recommendation for Little Fires. It's caught my attention and I need to know what's happening in it.
> The Act on Hulu is horrifying and fascinating. Will definitely distract you.
> Maria Bamford has a new standup special you can rent or buy on Amazon: Weakness is the Brand. I thought it was funny. I love her, she's unique.
> Next week on April 3rd some nature documentaries are coming to Disney+ that I'm excited to see. I really want to see the Elephant one.
> ...


Little fires.  Is that little fires everywhere?  And where do you find it


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Little fires.  Is that little fires everywhere?  And where do you find it


Yes
Hulu


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 4, 2020)

NETFLIX ALTERNATIVES: 9 FREE STREAMING SERVICES TO SHAKE UP YOUR VIEWING HABITS.










						Bored of Netflix? 9 free streaming services to shake things up
					

Scrolling through Netflix can get monotonous, but there are so many more streaming services out there — and they're offering extended free trials and promos.




					www.inverse.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 4, 2020)

Need a Change of Scenery? These Walking Tour Videos Will Make You Feel Like You're in Tokyo, Paris, and NYC.










						Need a Change of Scenery? These Walking Tour Videos Will Make You Feel Like You’re in Tokyo, Paris, and NYC
					

As it turns out, meetings and hangouts aren’t the only activities you can do online; you can travel around the world, too.The coronavirus pandemic has led to widespread lockdowns in major cities across the globe, forcing many to cancel their travel plans, as well as temporarily shuttering...




					www.apartmenttherapy.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2020)

*How to Hide an Empire* book or audio. Long but very interesting history of how America came to current events with the middle east, 9/11 etc..  Very different history than what Americans learned in grade school about what geographically is the USA.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lets see.  Ozark, Tiger King, Kim's Convenience new on Netflix.  Corner Gas, Marvelous Mrs. Maizel, Jack Ryan, Bocsh Amazon.  So many more as well.  We have watched some Australian shows, Rake and Secret City on Netflix. Also Finnish show Bordertown-best with subtitles as dubbing is awful, I watch but my wife doesn't Babylon Berlin, also subtitle.  Both of those on Netflix. There is a show on Netflix, Norwegian, again subtitles I think called Occupied that I like.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 4, 2020)

We‘ve been exploring all the British series available to us via Amazon Prime and have lots we'd recommend:

Cop Shows/Mysteries..
Grantchester -small town minister helps local policeman solve murders and deals with his own personal strife
Inspector Lewis - Lewis and his junior partner solve murders in scenic Oxford
Endeavor - a young Inspector Morse finds his stride as a police officer and fights corruption in the police.
Scott & Bailey - two women officers in Manchester deal with murders and their personal family challenges.
Unforgotten - a team identifies bodies found years after they were killed and solves the murders.  There were 3 seasons and each deals with the story of one victim, reconstructing their lives from years ago.  
Hamish Macbeth - quirky show about a local officer In a small Scottish town..great scenery and an entertaining cast of odd ball residents.
Lovejoy - an charming antique dealer of dubious reputation solves murders as he tries to keep his bills paid.  

Lawyer Shows..
Silk - a legal drama primarily focusing on a young woman lawyer making her way in a male dominated practice.
The Brief - a lawyer that mixes his legal practice and his gambling drive.
Kavanagh QC - a senior lawyer handles challenging cases and issues with his wife and children

Spy Show..
The Worricker Trilogy - 3 90 minute episodes about an M5 agent trying to expose his government's use of illegal torture.

Comedies.
Black Adder - very odd comedy series with Rowan Atkinson and Hugh Laurie (better known for his role in House).  Three seasons each set in a different era, 
Family Tree - another odd one, but entertaining story of a young man trying to find his ancestors.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2020)

Want to Leave This Planet? NASA is Offering Some Seriously Cool Virtual Space Tours Right Now.










						Want to Leave This Planet? NASA Is Offering Some Seriously Cool Virtual Space Tours Right Now
					

NASA is ready to entertain and educate you all weekend long. The aerospace experts are pulling out all the stops to help everyone pass the…




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2020)

You Can Now Stream Classic Andrew Lloyd Webber Musicals For Free.










						You Can Now Stream Classic Andrew Lloyd Webber Musicals For Free
					

The composer is opening up his archive to make self-isolation a little easier.




					www.refinery29.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 5, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> Corner Gas



I got hooked on Corner Gas because WGN had it on late at night. When I got home from work I needed something to help me unwind and it came on after a show I liked. I'd still be playing card games on the computer and would leave the TV on. After a while even though I thought I wasn't paying much attention to the show I got to know the characters in the show and it grew on me. Then when we were in Florida on vacation a station had two episodes on before 11pm and I got my husband hooked on it.

If you don't like the show you might be from Wullerton.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 5, 2020)

GrayFal said:


> Yes
> Hulu


Some additional things I've enjoyed on Hulu:

*Thief* - 6-part miniseries from 2006 starring Andre Braugher, originally on FX.

Hulu must have bought some Scandinavian films with English subtitles.  I've watched a couple of excellent ones.  

*The Wave* (from 2015) is a Norwegian film that takes place in Geiranger town and fjord we visited on our Norwegian cruise last year. Good story, impressive graphics, great scenery especially early in film.

*The Guilty* is Danish, takes place in a 911-type call center. Gets very intense.

I don't usually like foreign movies with subtitles, but these both captivated me. Hardly noticed I was dealing with subtitles (but then, I'm more used to them than most because I often use them to reinforce my aged hearing). This does mean you have to give full attention - can't work a crossword or surf TUG.

If you don't subscribe to Hulu, both rent for $4 or less on Amazon.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 5, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> ... We have watched some Australian shows, Rake ...


Really enjoyed this one (now on Netflix), although I thought it ran out of steam in the final season or two.  MUCH better than it's ill-fated American knock-off.  But then, I enjoy quirky characters -- guess it must be a little like looking in a mirror.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 5, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> Lets see.  Ozark, Tiger King, Kim's Convenience new on Netflix.  Corner Gas, Marvelous Mrs. Maizel, Jack Ryan, Bocsh Amazon.  So many more as well.  We have watched some Australian shows, Rake and Secret City on Netflix. Also *Finnish show Bordertown*-best with subtitles as dubbing is awful, I watch but my wife doesn't Babylon Berlin, also subtitle.  Both of those on Netflix. There is a show on Netflix, Norwegian, again subtitles I think called Occupied that I like.



The Finnish detective show Deadwind on Netflix was very good -- I tend to nod off when I first sit down to watch evening TV, so always planned to watch the next episode after I'd had my "nap" and was sharp enough to concentrate on the subtitles.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 5, 2020)

My daughter produced a list of 70plus teevee shows to binge-watch, organized by app, for her cousin who is presumed positive in Brooklyn. Not going to testify to quality of all of them, but it's a pretty comprehensive list. Folks can message me and I can share the screen shot of the handwritten list.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2020)

12 Streaming Services With Free Trials Amid The COVID-19 Pandemic.










						PSA: These 12 Streaming Services Are Offering Extended Free Trials During Quarantine
					

As the global coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic culminates in essential stay-at-home orders, people are turning to streaming services now more than ever. Luckily, there’s no shortage of TV shows and movies to ride out the closures of schools,…




					www.bustle.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## 10spro (Apr 6, 2020)

joestein said:


> I tried to watch Schitts Creek.  I saw 3 episodes and I liked some of it, but not enought to want to continue to watch.  One of my co-workers kept encouring me to try it.


I only made it through 2 episodes before I went looking for something else.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 6, 2020)

The Show must go on..every Friday ...you tube. Andrew Lloyd  Webber. This Friday will be Jesus Christ  Superstar.  Check out   .


----------



## nerodog (Apr 6, 2020)

ANDREW LLOYD WEBBER fans can rejoice, as while people continue to get used to lockdown the theatre legend and composer's musicals will be streamed every Friday on a brand new YouTube channel series called The Shows Must Go On.

By ROXANNE HUGHES


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 6, 2020)

Finishing up “Cold Case” a CBS series from the 2000’s on the free ROKU Channel. Besides the detective work, it’s entertaining  to see the scenes from past years like the 40’s, 50’s, 60’s and other decades.

Cheers


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 6, 2020)

I’ve watched about 8 episodes of Corner Gas. Hilarious! Thanks to everyone who recommended it. I love quirky comedies.


Harry


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 6, 2020)

List of free apps, extended free trials, and free content on Fire TV
					

Kids and family content, news, entertainment, and more




					amazonfiretv.blog


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 6, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> Finishing up “Cold Case” a CBS series from the 2000’s on the free ROKU Channel. Besides the detective work, it’s entertaining  to see the scenes from past years like the 40’s, 50’s, 60’s and other decades.
> 
> Cheers



That's a hot tip.  I've got an Amazon Firestick and I didn't realize it was possible to access Roku content on the Firestick.  But lo and behold, after some futzing about, it is:









						The Roku Channel comes to the Amazon Fire TV …sort of
					

About a year ago, Roku launched The Roku Channel, which is an ad-support collection of movies, TV shows, and live news that is available for free on Roku devices. The channel has been quite popular, so Roku made it available on the web a month ago.




					www.aftvnews.com
				




I had some initial trouble with the audio, and I cannot explain why that was.  But after turning things off and back on, now it seems to be working properly.


----------



## joestein (Apr 7, 2020)

We finally started watching Stranger Things.   I think we are hooked.   We watch and espisode or two every night.  Just about done with Season 1.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 7, 2020)

10 Animal Live streams Better Than Anything on Netflix.










						10 Animal Live Streams Better Than Anything on Netflix
					

Go wild.



					www.fodors.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## amycurl (Apr 7, 2020)

I've been binge-watching Star Trek Discovery and then will move onto Picard, with the one month free CBS All-Access pass. Stealing a phrase from a friend, I'm referring to this as "competency-porn."


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 7, 2020)

I finished season 3 of Ozark on Netflix and yesterday I watch Poms and the Upside on Xfinity on demand


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 7, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I've been binge-watching Star Trek Discovery and then will move onto Picard, with the one month free CBS All-Access pass. Stealing a phrase from a friend, I'm referring to this as "competency-porn."



I just finished Season 1 of Picard last night - and will be starting Discovery soon.  I'm a Trekkie though.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 7, 2020)

joestein said:


> We finally started watching Stranger Things.   I think we are hooked.   We watch and espisode or two every night.  Just about done with Season 1.



That's next on our list. Our son had recommended it a while ago.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Absolutely great recommendations, especially the PBS series and Netflix/Amazon shows.  I personally like Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, Justified, and the Office as well.  Deadwood on HBO Go.  For those who read:
The Quantum Enigma; and Physics and Vertical Causation by Dr Wolfgang Smith.
Churchill:  Walking with Destiny by Andrew Roberts
Grant by Ron Chernow
Hegemon:  China’s Plan to Dominate Asia and the World
GK Chesterton.  Pretty much anything he wrote.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 7, 2020)

I am not a huge Trekkie. In college, I would group-watch TNG with some physics friends--they would argue/discuss the science, LOL. I absolutely *loved* DS9, mostly because I have a whole thing about linear time, and the series did a good job of illustrating my argument. 

But just fyi--Picard apparently takes place between the second and third seasons of Discovery. #themoreyouknow


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Bosch on Amazon...and a new season is starting on April 17


----------



## joestein (Apr 10, 2020)

Another great series I have been watching....

Dark Side of the Ring.  If you ever loved wrestling back in the 80s or 90s, you will love this show.   Documentaries that follow various tradegies that happened to wrestlers.    Murder of Brusier Brody, tradegy of Von Erich Family, Chris Benoit murder/suicide, etc, etc.

I think they are going cover the murder of Jimmy Superfly Snuka's girlfriend next week.

It is from VICE.   I watch it through ROKU on a channel called VICE ON TV (there is a seperate VICE channel, but it is not on that).   I think you can also see it on their website and Hulu.

Joe


----------



## 10spro (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm finally getting around to watching Heartland on Amazon. I keep trying to go back to Schitt's Creek but still don't get it. I've heard the buzz around Tiger King but have not seen it yet.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 11, 2020)

WHAT TO STREAM: EIGHTY-THREE OF THE BEST MOVIES ON AMAZON PRIME RIGHT NOW.










						What to Stream: Eighty-Three of the Best Movies on Amazon Prime Right Now
					

In trawling for international and Hollywood classics as well as American independent films old and new, I was surprised to discover that Amazon, too, is a cornucopia.




					www.newyorker.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## DrQ (Apr 11, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I've been binge-watching Star Trek Discovery and then will move onto Picard, with the one month free CBS All-Access pass. Stealing a phrase from a friend, I'm referring to this as "competency-porn."


Just finished the first season of Picard.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 16, 2020)

Harry Bosch is baaaaack!!!!

Cheers


----------



## PrairieGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

We too are anxiously awaiting the Amazon Prime drop of the new Bosch series tomorrow night!!!

Another show on Prime that we are really enjoying is "Goliath".


----------



## Bucky (Apr 17, 2020)

Just finished Picard and now back to Bosch!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2020)

How to Visit the Wonders of Peru and Machu Picchu From the Safety of Your Couch.










						How to Visit the Wonders of Peru and Machu Picchu From the Safety of Your Couch
					

From virtual tours of Machu Picchu and historic museums to easy recipes of popular dishes, here's how to take a virtual trip to Peru.




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 25, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I've been binge-watching Star Trek Discovery and then will move onto Picard, with the one month free CBS All-Access pass. Stealing a phrase from a friend, I'm referring to this as "competency-porn."


Picard held my interest throughout the first season - enough so that I will give season 2 a try but STD was a colossal affront to Star Trek.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Since @stmartinfan mentioned Hugh Lawrie, if you never gave *House a try, give it one now.*


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2020)

Maisie Dobbs series.  I’ve been waiting for  the latest which came out 2019 to come out in audiobook on Hoopla.  Found it this week.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 25, 2020)

I watched the first episode of Our Planet on Netflix today. Outstanding! Richard Attenborough may be the best narrator ever (with competition from James Earl Jones). The cinematography is outstanding, also. It was shot in true 4k for those of you, like me, that search for something to watch on your 4k TVs. I highly recommend Our Planet.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2020)

We’ve been through the Grand Designs series on Netflix.  I avoided it for a long time because I gag at the rich and famous houses. 

But these houses are design marvels.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 25, 2020)

Quilter said:


> We’ve been through the Grand Designs series on Netflix.  I avoided it for a long time because I gag at the rich and famous houses.
> 
> But these houses are design marvels.


I’ll give it a look. I can’t binge watch those but I enjoy one every now and then.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 25, 2020)

joestein said:


> I.......Hebrew Hammer (not a jewish porn film as some have mentioned.  You might need to be a NYer or a Jew to get some of the jokes.   Available on Amazon Prime for free streaming).
> If you decide to watch, let us know what you think.      ....Joe



Watched & watching 

Unorthodox - very good / docu-drama 
Shtisel - produced in Israel - English subtitles 

In a different vein.
We are also  watching - The Wire 
which we missed when it was originally out


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm currently re-watching all the seasons of _Call the Midwife_.

It may not be for everyone but I like_ Mrs. Browns Boys_.

If you have kids that are feeling a bit stressed out or you are yourself, I highly recommend watching _March of the Penguins_. Morgan Freeman narrates it and his voice is exceptionally soothing.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 26, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> I'm currently re-watching all the seasons of _Call the Midwife_.



Hi Jan ,
My wife watched -[ Call the Midwife] - a few years ago . I was on the desk top in the same room ; so I could hear the dialogue , and eventually started watching too .

As I recall it also had interesting insights into British healthcare and public health initiative from the early 1950’s

******
By the way - since you mentioned watching - Corner Gas .
You may want to try - “Little Mosque on the Prairie “  -also based in a fictional small Saskatchewan town .


----------



## bluehende (Apr 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Picard held my interest throughout the first season - enough so that I will give season 2 a try but STD was a colossal affront to Star Trek.


I thought the latest iteration on CBS streaming was good.  We managed to get DVD's of them.  Not sure if you can get a free trial or access from CBS but give it a try.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> In a different vein.
> We are watching - The Wire
> which we missed when it was originally out


Good one.  Might be time to watch it again. Some really good performances.  

I'm finding rewatching old GOOD shows is better than seeing current mediocre ones for the first time.  In last several years I've rewatched full runs of
St. Elsewhere
ER
Hill Street Blues
NYPD Blue
Sopranos
Barney Miller

Currently making my way back through NCIS (when I get to where Ziva left I'll probably stop as the episodes will be recent enough they haven't faded from memory yet) and CSI.

Reminds me I'd like to see Homicide: Life on the Street again, but can't find it anywhere.

Resource for finding who's carrying shows:




__





						JustWatch - The Streaming Guide
					

All your streaming services in one app.




					www.justwatch.com


----------



## jtp1947 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Makai Guy  I am seeing a pattern with your watch list and I like it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

jtp1947 said:


> @Makai Guy  I am seeing a pattern with your watch list


Yeah, me too.  Didn't even realize it til I started typing in my list.  Cops and Docs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2020)

Loved Sopranos.  We watched it last summer during the heat of summer.  I was surprised I liked it so much.  I guess they are doing a follow-up movie with James Gandolfini's son starring as him, but it's a prequel of Sopranos.  Should be good.  Sad that James Gandolfini died so young.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Makai Guy - I have just one thing to say here.....



Makai Guy said:


> ...
> Barney Miller
> ...



_Mushy, mushy, mushy!  

Or it could have been: moshi moshi moshi..._

You never knew with Det. Yamana - and never really cared.  Barney Miller was a great show....


----------



## bnoble (Apr 26, 2020)

I subscribed to Apple News+ today. $10/month, with access to a couple dozen magazines that I'd like to read from time to time, but would not subscribe to individually. I am spending more in total, but that seems like a fair price for what I am getting, at least for now. Can be shared across six people via Family Sharing.

I am also doing a lot more borrowing of ebooks from my public library. If you have a current library card, check out what your library offers; ours is very substantial! If you don't have a current card, your library may be able to do it electronically. Ours does; send them a picture of a qualifying document, and they'll send you back a card # and mail a physical copy later.


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Yeah, me too.  Didn't even realize it til I started typing in my list.  Cops and Docs.


Criminal Minds on Netflix was one the best. Still can't find anything else that compares.


----------



## queenofthehive (Apr 26, 2020)

American Experience- New York
Ken Burns - National Parks

podcasts-
History Chicks
Bowery Boys
Back Story
What You Missed in History Class


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 30, 2020)

Want to escape lockdown? Get lost in these 5 books.










						Want to escape lockdown? Get lost in these 5 books
					

From the rolling hills of the English countryside to Paris under Nazi occupation, these books could help you discover new places beyond your four walls.




					www.weforum.org
				





Richard


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 30, 2020)

queenofthehive said:


> American Experience- New York
> Ken Burns - National Parks



Anything from these two sources is well-worth the time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 30, 2020)

Here are some of my favorite escapist novels. You may have other ideas. Share them with us.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/here-are-some-of-my-favorite-escapist-novels-you-may-have-other-ideas-share-them-with-us/2020/04/29/3382a06c-888c-11ea-9dfd-990f9dcc71fc_story.html
		

.

Not sure if this is behind a paywall. If it is, you can sign in for free with your Amazon ID and Password.

Richard


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2020)

The University of Michigan was the home of the first Teach-In; as a way to continue that tradition we sometimes offer short "Teach Outs" on Coursera or other platforms about interesting topics. There is one that is running today, entitled "Thrive in Trying Times." It will take about three hours of your time, but might be a good way to spend part of a day! I've already started it.


From the course introduction:


> In times of crisis, like the coronavirus and COVID-19 pandemic, we can still find ways to thrive by using positive practices. When many of us feel challenged enough just getting through the day, thriving simply means finding ways to meet those challenges — large or small — with creativity, resourcefulness, and agility. Join this Teach-Out to learn about practices that allow people and organizations to thrive, even during trying times.











						Thrive in Trying Times Teach-Out
					

Offered by University of Michigan. In times of crisis, like the coronavirus and COVID-19 pandemic, we can still find ways to thrive by using ... Enroll for free.




					www.coursera.org
				





Another U-M course I am enrolled in that starts today: "Finding Purpose and Meaning In Life: Living for What Matters Most." This is a four-week course, taking about two hours/week.


From the course introduction:


> In this course, you’ll learn how science, philosophy and practice all play a role in both finding your purpose and living a purposeful life. You will hear from historical figures and individuals about their journeys to finding and living a purposeful life, and will walk through different exercises to help you find out what matters most to you so you can live a purposeful life.











						Finding Purpose and Meaning In Life: Living for What Matters Most
					

Offered by University of Michigan. Welcome to Finding Purpose and Meaning in Life: Living for What Matters Most!   In this course, you’ll ... Enroll for free.




					www.coursera.org
				




Both of these are free. You can pay to get a Certificate for completing the second one, but you don't have to (I am not).


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> Anything from these two sources is well-worth the time.



...but with respect to Ken Burns', shouldn't that be t..........................i................................m............................e ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2020)

*The Best Virtual Museum Experiences In The 10 Most-Visited Countries 










						The Best Virtual Museum Experiences In The 10 Most-Visited Countries
					

These are the best museums around the world, and you can see them without the crowds thanks to these impressive virtual tours.




					www.travelawaits.com
				



*

Richard


----------



## Brett (May 3, 2020)

I saw on Comedy Central Reno 911 was coming back -  new season -


----------



## geoand (May 4, 2020)

We are rewatching The Wire. Gritty series involving Baltimore police. Will probably rewatch Homicide next


----------



## Makai Guy (May 4, 2020)

geoand said:


> Will probably rewatch Homicide next


Please post where you find it.


----------



## Firepath (May 4, 2020)

We recently discovered on Amazon Prime and have been been watching "Psych." Good mysteries, no gore(which I don't like), with lots of dry humor. I think it lasted 7 or so seasons, so we have a lot to catch up on,  but sadly, the series was cancelled before I even knew about it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 7, 2020)

The Best Loong Movies (That You Finally Have
The Time To Watch).










						The Best Long Movies (That You Finally Have The Time To Watch)
					

All the classics that run over three hours. It's not like you have anything else on




					www.esquire.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 7, 2020)

geoand said:


> We are rewatching The Wire. Gritty series involving Baltimore police. Will probably rewatch Homicide next


I enjoyed the homicide series and rewatched it on video many years ago


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Resource for finding who's carrying shows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another place to locate streaming sources:
decider.com


----------



## elaine (May 7, 2020)

amazon prime: The Durrells in Corfu. DH thought it was super boring. I watch late night for a fun, relaxing show.


----------



## geoand (May 23, 2020)

Modern Romance on Prime is excellent series. I have watched maybe 80% of the shows previously mentioned. This series is unique in that each episode has its own characters & story line. Young love, mature love, old love, family love. Different actors for each episode. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed each & every one. Series has been renewed.


----------



## SmithOp (May 24, 2020)

elaine said:


> amazon prime: The Durrells in Corfu. DH thought it was super boring. I watch late night for a fun, relaxing show.



I enjoyed all the seasons on Amazon even though I originally watched a few episodes here and there when it aired on PBS. It was nice to watch end to end to follow the story lines and characters. A very low key story but perfect escape from the barrage of virus stories.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b2bailey (May 24, 2020)

I enjoyed this Durrells in Corfu series. Stumbled upon a mention of a show about what came next for the family. But I didn't have access.


----------

